
Australia swelters in record-breaking heatwave - neom
https://phys.org/news/2018-12-australia-swelters-record-breaking-heatwave.html
======
ccnafr
I'm so glad most industry groups and politicians have agreed there's no global
warming. This is obviously just a fluke year.

